# Tortoise Slide



## Neal (Aug 15, 2012)

I was working on a new hide for the stars and left the flagstone leaning against the inside of their pen. They certainly had fun with it. They would take turns going up, getting about halfway, then sliding back down.

Yup Tyler...the infamous drip line strikes again.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 15, 2012)

weeeeeee


----------



## wellington (Aug 15, 2012)

They do have to check everything out don't they. As long as they had fun nice looking torts.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## l0velesly (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, aww.. they sure know how to have fun


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey Neal, I have about 4 miles of drip line I need to dig trenches for this winter. Plan a family vacation, I'll make my wife babysit your kids and we can get our hands dirty in my desert oasis. I'll provide 1 free pair of gloves. After that (and you'll need more than one pair), there's a Lowes nearby.


----------



## Neal (Aug 16, 2012)

TylerStewart said:


> Hey Neal, I have about 4 miles of drip line I need to dig trenches for this winter. Plan a family vacation, I'll make my wife babysit your kids and we can get our hands dirty in my desert oasis. I'll provide 1 free pair of gloves. After that (and you'll need more than one pair), there's a Lowes nearby.



I'm down. Hell, I could write the vacation off as a business expense too. Win-win-win.


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 16, 2012)

That's funny! 
My RES slider does that head first on his ramp like 10 times in a row. It cracks me up. I think he likes the splash sound.


----------

